# ما هو عقاب الزاني والزانية



## muslim grl (25 مايو 2011)

ما هو عقاب الرجل أو المرأة إذا ضبطا وهما يزنيان أو يسرقان ؟!

مع ذكر الدليل من الكتاب المقدس . 


تم تغيير العنوان الذي ليس له اي معنى بواسطة المشرف 
الى عنوان يدل على محتوى السؤال.

يرجى التنبه المرة القادمة.


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: ارجو الدخول*

*


muslim grl قال:



ما هو عقاب الرجل أو المرأة إذا ضبطا وهما يزنيان أو يسرقان ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


muslim grl قال:


> *مع ذكر الدليل من الكتاب المقدس . *​



*لان : الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معا.. و اعوزهم مجد الله*
*و لانه : ليس صالحا الا الله وحده.*​ 
*ففي ضوء الناموس المكتمل و الذي اكتمل بتعاليم السيد المسيح صار لزاما ان العقاب لاي خاطئ مهما كانت خطيئته ينبغي ان يترك لصاحب الدينونة الذي هو الله وحده ...و لا عقاب لانسان علي خطيئته بيد اخيه الانسان مهما كان سلطانه الارضي .*​
*3 وقدم اليه الكتبة والفريسيون امرأة أمسكت في زنا.ولما اقاموها في الوسط*
*4 قالوا له يا معلّم هذه المرأة أمسكت وهي تزني في ذات الفعل.*
*5 وموسى في الناموس اوصانا ان مثل هذه ترجم.فماذا تقول انت.*
*6 قالوا هذا ليجربوه لكي يكون لهم ما يشتكون به عليه.واما يسوع فانحنى الى اسفل وكان يكتب باصبعه على الارض.*
*7 ولما استمروا يسألونه انتصب وقال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر.*​


----------



## muslim grl (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: ارجو الدخول*

###############
#########
حرر بواسطة المشرف
سؤال واحد في الموضوع.
إقرأ قوانين القسم لطفا لتعلم نظام القسم وإلا تخالف المرة القادمة


----------



## esambraveheart (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: ارجو الدخول*

###################

عفوا أخي عصام ...
تم مسح الرد والإقتباس 
لأنك رديت على سؤال ثاني لكي لا نساعد الأعضاء على كسر قوانين القسم


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: ارجو الدخول*

اولا .. ياريت تختاري عنوان مناسب يعبر عن محتوى الموضوع
ثانيا العقاب هو انهم هيدخلوا جهنم .. طبعا بعد الموت


----------



## تيمو (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: ارجو الدخول*

###################

عفوا أخي ميتو ...
تم مسح الرد والإقتباس 
لأنك رديت على سؤال ثاني لكي لا نساعد الأعضاء على كسر قوانين القسم


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: ارجو الدخول*

 
###################

عفوا أختي نيتا ...
تم مسح الرد والإقتباس 
لأنك رديت على سؤال ثاني لكي لا نساعد الأعضاء على كسر قوانين القسم


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: ارجو الدخول*



netta قال:


> ###################
> 
> عفوا أختي نيتا ...
> تم مسح الرد والإقتباس
> لأنك رديت على سؤال ثاني لكي لا نساعد الأعضاء على كسر قوانين القسم




sorry


----------



## تيمو (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: ارجو الدخول*



MeToo قال:


> ###################
> 
> عفوا أخي ميتو ...
> تم مسح الرد والإقتباس
> لأنك رديت على سؤال ثاني لكي لا نساعد الأعضاء على كسر قوانين القسم



على حسابك ‏


----------



## أَمَة (25 مايو 2011)

muslim grl قال:


> ما هو عقاب الرجل أو المرأة إذا ضبطا وهما يزنيان أو يسرقان ؟!
> مع ذكر الدليل من الكتاب المقدس .




احب أن اضيف على قاله كل من الأخين المباركين *esambravehear*t و *Jesus Son* أن العقوبات لمن يزني ومن يسرق موجودة في كتب الشريعة -أي الناموس- التي كتبها موسى قبل اكثر من 5000 سنة من مجيء المسيح، وهي موجودة مع غيرها من كتب الأنبياء في الجزء الأول من كتابنا المقدس - هذا الجزء الذي نسميه بالعهد القديم، لأننا نسمي الأناجيل بالعهد الجديد = عهد النعمة الذي قال عنه الإنجيل في يوحنا الأصحاح الأول:

*16*. *وَمِنْ مِلْئِهِ نَحْنُ جَمِيعاً أَخَذْنَا وَنِعْمَةً فَوْقَ نِعْمَةٍ*.
*17*. *لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ* *أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.*


الناموس في ذاته عطية عظيمة، ونعمة مقدمة من الله، لتهيئة النفس البشرية لنعمة الإنجيل التي تنمو وتكتمل في الإنسان بتعاليم المسيح التي تسمو على الناموس. 

بنعمة المسيح ندخل إلى عمق الوصية لنتعرف على خالق السماء نفسه المختفي وراءها، ولنختبر في عبادتنا بالروح القدس السماويات عينها التي جاء منها، فنحيا بحياته السماوية. 

الذي أعطى الناموس عن طريف انبيائه هو نزل بنفسه ليعطي النعمة. لذلك يقول الإنجيل *مِنْ مِلْئِهِ* لأنه هو الوحيد الملء الكلي بلا حدود، فإنه يفيض ليملأ الكل ... هو نفسه ينبوع ذاته وأصل كل صلاح، الحياة ذاتها، النور ذاته، الحق ذاته، يفيض من ملئه على الآخرين. 


لقد جاء المسيح لا ليهلك الخطأة بل ليخلصهم. يقول الإنجيل :



 يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد *15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *



 يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد *16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *

*خلاصة الرد على جوابك*:

الله يعطي الإنسان الفرضة للتوبة. راجعي ما جاء في مشاركة الأخ المبارك *esambraveheart* عن المرأة الزانية التي اتى بها اليهود الى المسيح وستفهمين معنى الكلام.

أما من يصر على الخطيئة مستهينا بنعمة المسيح يكون عقابه عند الله. وهذا ما قاله الكتاب المقدس في عهده الجديد:



 العبرانيين الأصحاح 13 العدد 4 *لِيَكُنِ الزِّوَاجُ مُكَرَّماً عِنْدَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ، وَالْمَضْجَعُ غَيْرَ نَجِسٍ. وَأَمَّا الْعَاهِرُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ فَسَيَدِينُهُمُ اللهُ*. 

ولتحل عليك نعمة الرب المسيح لتفهمي كلمته.


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 مايو 2011)

muslim grl قال:


> ما هو عقاب الرجل أو المرأة إذا ضبطا وهما يزنيان أو يسرقان ؟!
> 
> مع ذكر الدليل من الكتاب المقدس .


1\العقاب الابدى هو
 لا تضلوا لا زناه ولا عبده اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مابونون يرثون ملكوت... 
\ان كنت تقصدين الرجم فاقول ان كان احد بلا خطية فليرجم الزانى


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2011)

*المشكلة الاصلية ليست فى من يزنى ومن يسرق ومن يقتل 
المشكلة الاساسية ان من يفعل هذة الاشياء قلبه بعيد عن المسيح ولازالت الخطية متسلطة على حياته 
ولذلك كل اناء ينضح بما فيه المشكلة الاصليه ليست  فى الفعل فقط انما المشكلة فى المنبع النجس الذى تخرج منه هذة الافكار والافعال  الشريرة

وكل انسان بهذا الشكل بعيد عن المسيح ولم يخلق خليقه جديدة مصيره الابدى سيكون فى العذاب الابدى بعيدا عن الله 
لكن ليس من حقنا ان نعاقب اى انسان او نرميه بحجر ,لو كنا نحن بلا خطية وقتها فقط كان من حقنا ان نحاكم الاخرين ونرميهم اولا بحجر 

لكن الدينونة هى للمسيح 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 مايو 2011)

muslim grl قال:


> ما هو عقاب الرجل أو المرأة إذا ضبطا وهما يزنيان أو يسرقان ؟!
> 
> مع ذكر الدليل من الكتاب المقدس .
> 
> COLOR][/SIZE]




 يعنى انت بسؤالك تقصد تطبيق للشريعه 
اولا ,
الخطيه بانواعها لا يحاسب عليها لا الله 
وهو يغفر  جميع الخطايا
ولكن فى الدنيا تحكمنا قوانين  وهذه القوانين تختلف من بلد الى خر
فى بلاد تطبق عقوبه للزنا وفى بلاد اخرى عندهم ما يسمى اباحه جنسيه 
اما السرقه فجميع قوانين العالم تحاسب السارق
​


----------



## Critic (26 مايو 2011)

*لا توجد عقوبات ارضية*
*القانون الالهى واضح "ان لم تتوبوا فجمعيكم تهلكون" (لو 13 : 3)*
*من يختار الزنا ابتعد عن اله القداسة "القداسة التى بدونها لن يرى احد الرب" (عب 12 : 14)*
*لن يكون نصيبه مع الصديقين و الابرار ان لم يتوب*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

مثلما قال إخوتى الأحباء

فالعقوبة هى العذاب الأبدى

ولكن هنا على الأرض توجد فرصة للتوبة

فإن تاب الإنسان توبة حقيقية كاملة ، ينال المغفرة من عند ربنا وإلهنا القدوس الذى لا يشاء موت الخاطى بل أن يتوب ويحيا 

ولكن إن أضاع الفرصة ومات فى خطيته ، فمصيره هو العذاب الأبدى


----------

